# Starting Over: Again



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's the deal. I just spent $45,000 on my basement development. Then I moved. Unless I find a buyer in Edmonton who is a HTNut (any takers?) I just lost $15,000 because to the average joe it looks like a $30,000 basement. The older house we just moved into has a room in the basement that is a reasonable size, and I still have my equipment, but extremely tight budget to make the room work. Tight as in my loving and understanding wife frowned when I threw out a low ball "about $300 to get it up and running". The room is 13'6" x 18'6" x 7'3". Already has 4 pots and another light @ 10' from screen. I can steal that box for my projector power, but it will be 1' in front of PJ. Won't be in the way, just look bad. Just need to fish a signal to the PJ and and rear speakers, and since the panel is full I have to add a sub panel to power the gear. Occasional guest bedroom to the left & kitchen/dining above, so I will forego the soundproofing for a couple years.
Thinking I'll go with a 6.2, unless anyone has a reasonable beef with a rear center. 
I'll post a few pics along the way if anyone is interested.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That stinks having to move out after you finish a renovation like that. 

Bryan


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I changed jobs and cities 10 weeks after the theatre was done. In that time I worked out of town so much that I only got to watch maybe 5-6 movies (Voyage of the Dawn Treader was the best) and a couple music performances. Jeff Beck Live @ Ronnie Scotts and the Eric Clapton Crossroads Guitar Festival were both pretty stellar. I'm not a big gamer but I did play GT5 a little. First time I crashed I almost dialed 911. Then the little voice in my head said "relax, it's only a game."


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got back from the big orange box. Enough 10-2 to power my subs = $2/ft. Enough to power my subs, build next years workshop, and the following years apartment suite = $0.40/ft. Had to buy the big roll instead of 20ft. Bringing power to the subs cost $8 instead of $40.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Isn't it kinda like Christmas when a skinny guy in a brown costume rings your doorbell and hands you a big box from Monoprice?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL yup, I love it when I get the expensive gifts like receivers, subs or Projectors delivered to my door :dumbcrazy:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

This wasn't the expensive supercool stuff, mostly wire with a projector mount and HDMI over Cat6 wallplates. Shipped to my door for $175 including brokerage fees (what happened to free trade). Still, would have been over $400 local.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya' the brokerage fees stuff is a real drag. "Free trade" is a big joke.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

phreak, sorry to hear you didn't get to enjoy your previous theatre. It's too bad, but that kind of specialized work really isn't appreciated by everyone when the time comes to sell. My wife has flat out told me if we build a theatre in the basement we aren't moving, so I guess I'll just have to settle for the single car garage in this house, and make the best of it. 

On the bright side, at least you have your gear still so you can set things up and maybe phase in some upgrades when you think you can get away with them.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking that the surround speakers will be my only upgrade in the next couple years. Everything else should keep me happy for quite a while.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I am upgrading the surrounds. Instead of my 3 Paradigm Cinema110's I just snagged 4 used BIC America Venturi V52's. I think it's an ok deal for $75 including 2 stands and also a center channel that I can pass off to my bro-in-law. Go Kijiji. 110's for the bedroom.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

It has been a while since I have updated this, but carpet just got installed this week. Here are a couple pics with everything set up.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Obviously this still needs some TLC. Rear riser, enclosure for electrical, baseboard, crown, rear surround wire inside the wall, and I still haven't thought about acoustics.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

phreak said:


> Obviously this still needs some TLC. Rear riser, enclosure for electrical, baseboard, crown, rear surround wire inside the wall, and I still haven't thought about acoustics.


Looks great Phreak! :T

While it may need those things, it is still useable which is a definite plus!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Looks great Phreak! :T
> 
> While it may need those things, it is still useable which is a definite plus!


Haha, I've been using it for 10 months with a cement floor. Watched "Salt" Friday night (great show) and the biggest change I noticed was how much warmer the room gets now.


----------



## barbarajon (Jun 25, 2012)

+1


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have $200/sheet soundproofing drywall in my HT room. I know I'll never see a penny of that back when I sell. I guess all we can do is build what makes us happy and move on when the time comes. I always consider myself lucky to be in Alberta where I have a good paying job and the opportunity to have problems like these.


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

BTW, my comment above was regarding your original post. The room looks like its coming along nicely. :T


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

phreak said:


> Haha, I've been using it for 10 months with a cement floor. Watched "Salt" Friday night (great show) and the biggest change I noticed was how much warmer the room gets now.


Warmer sound? Or warmer temperature?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

popalock said:


> Warmer sound? Or warmer temperature?


Warmer temp. Painted concrete 6 ft deep in Alberta soil does a great job stabilizing the room temp.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Starting over again. And again. Just moved 100 km closer to the equator (not too exciting, still a billion km to get there). Haven't had a theatre since end of January, only space in the new house is undeveloped basement which I can't develop until next winter. Just started hooking stuff up in the raw basement cause waiting another 9 months to here something better than tv speakers is not an option. Also, I am down to a 42" because the projector and screen stayed at the old house. At least I took my audio (minus surrounds) and set up a much less expensive system to help sell the old place. I can't even afford to drive 4 minutes away for a free showing at the in-laws due to price gouging, i.e. Babysitter. Like HT equipment, good ones are not cheap.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

phreak said:


> I can't even afford to drive 4 minutes away for a free showing at the in-laws due to price gouging, i.e. Babysitter.


I thought for a second your in-laws were charging you admission... anyway, I feel your pain, I've been without a home theater for over a year now and I'm going a little crazier each day.


----------

